# Can't open tif files



## sdbluestem (Jan 16, 2012)

Mac Snow Leopard - 10.6.8.

CD is ISO 9660 format. I used to be able to open tif files on a CD in this format. Upgraded to Snow Leopard awhile ago. I don't know if that's why I can no longer open tif files. I've tried Preview, dragging the tif files into various browsers, the Coco program, and am out of ideas.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It won't be the CD format, it'll be the files themselves. Do they have the .TIF extension? What were they created with? Have you tried Graphic Converter?


----------



## jakeferren (Jan 20, 2012)

Check your associations in your folder options.


----------



## sdbluestem (Jan 16, 2012)

I do have Graphic Converter and will try it. I took the CD to my tech guy; he has PC (I have Mac) and he couldn't open the tif files either.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You may just have bad files. Or they really aren't tiffs, and someone just added .tif to the name.


----------

